# Camp Pics



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

More on suns.com


----------



## bahimdabest (Sep 4, 2004)

are dere any of my man Q?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Red X last time I checked.

He looks damn strong though. I mean Ron Artest strong.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Q will be chatting tomorrow 4pm.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Again, more on suns.com


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Zarko is still a scrawny *****. On the bright side, the amount of hair he now has may have increased his body weight by 12-15%.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Didn't Zarko say he gained 20 pds during media day? I think he was even skinnier last season.

Zarko's english is really bad that bothered me. Maybe it was only because of the camera but Barbosa who didn't speak any last season gave a better interview. Tabuse though speaks little english but seems like a very gentle person.
He told Cedric that he is one of his idols. :laugh:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Didn't Zarko say he gained 20 pds during media day? I think he was even skinnier last season.
> 
> Zarko's english is really bad that bothered me. Maybe it was only because of the camera but Barbosa who didn't speak any last season gave a better interview. Tabuse though speaks little english but seems like a very gentle person.
> He told Cedric that he is one of his idols. :laugh:


Cebalous? What a scrub man! Why Suns had all the scrubs?

lol, can anyone count how many screens and picks Joe Johnson?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> Zarko is still a scrawny *****. On the bright side, the amount of hair he now has may have increased his body weight by 12-15%.


LOL. Yeah, he really needs to add some muscle. Maybe he should hang out with QRich, he's looking buff in some of those pics.


----------

